# みたい vs いたい



## denadel

Hi!

I was listening to a song, and the chorus is repeated several times and it is always the same. Except for the last line. It switches between 


 and 

. It has been translated the same way, but as the words are different there must be some difference in the meaning of the words as well? All though it might be just a nuance, it must be a reason why the lyricist decided to do this.

So I was wondering what the difference between the sentences are? If my question makes sense?

Lyrics for reference:
2人じゃ素直にナレない
ほんの 一瞬だってそばにいたい
人じゃ笑顔にナレない
たった1秒でも信じていたい (I want to believe even just for one second)

2人じゃ素直にナレない
ほんの 一瞬だってそばにいたい
人じゃ笑顔にナレない
たった1秒でも信じてみたい


----------



## frequency

Yup, your question makes sense and I understand what you want to know. 信じていたい and 信じてみたい are different, indeed. (Sorry I'm not quite sure about the grammar of ～ていたい and ～てみたい・・)


----------



## Miya-san

たった1秒でも信じていたい
I want to believe even just for one second. --- correct
たった1秒でも信じてみたい
I wanna try to believe even just for one second.

～てみる means "try to do"
～てみたい means "want to try to do"


----------



## frequency

いたい indicates continuity and みたい indicates your attempt. About how they work as auxiliary verbs for the verb 信じる, I'm not sure very much.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

denadel said:


> たった1秒でも信じていたい


I want to* keep* believing you even just for one second.



denadel said:


> たった1秒でも信じてみたい


I want to* try to *believe you even just for one second.


----------



## 810senior

Roughly translating,
信じてみたい＝I want to try putting faith in something. (the speaker decided to put faith in something at first, but it doesn't mean this trust will necessarily go on for a long time.)
信じていたい＝I want to be trusting in something. (the speaker believes in something as for long as the speaker wants to, it seems the speaker wishes to put much, of course comparatively, faith in that.)

追記：
やたらと誤字がひどい・・・（泣


----------



## karlalou

してみたい means wanting to try doing something, wanting to have a try, or wanting to experience something.

信じ*てい*たい＝信じ*ている*[_state _of beleiving (in) someone/something]＋たい[want]

ている expresses continuation used for often as a state, and also as a progression.


----------



## Flaminius

It's not a big issue, but してみる is "try + _gerund_" and not "try to-_infinitive_".  Like *810S* said, it is doing something on trial.


----------



## frequency

Flaminius said:


> It's not a big issue


Yes. Just out of curiosity, I wondered how they are made up of. First of all, are they [みたい] and [いたい]?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Flaminius said:


> It's not a big issue, but してみる is "try + _gerund_" and not "try to-_infinitive_".  Like *810S* said, it is doing something on trial.


Got it. Thank you.


----------

